# اختراع واريدكم ان تساعدونى فيه



## Ahmed Ab (23 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا اخوكم احمد مصرى الجنسيه واريد منكم مساعده بشان اختراع مهم جدا اقوم به 

وهو ساعه لتوليد طاقه ذاتيه من دون تدخل اى طاقه خارجه وهى تعمل عن طريق اهتزازات جسم الانسان وهذا ليس اول اختراعاتى ولكن ينقصنى اشياء اريدكم ان تفيدونى بها لانى سوف اظهر فى برنامج تلفيزيونى مصرى على قناه المحور الفضائيه وسوف اعرض فيه ابحاثى عن هذ المشروع وهذا المشروع من المفيد فيه انه يزود الموبيل او الجوال بالطاقه الازمه لشحنه وتخزن ايضا الساعه بعض الطاقه لتخرجها فى وقت السكون الكامل للجسم اثناء النوم مثلا

اريدكم ان تفيدونى عن المجالات المغناطيسيه فى المغناطيس الدائم والكهربائى وايضا بعض المولادات الكهربائيه ومما تتكون انا املك كل هذه المعلومات ولكنى لا افهمها ومعى ايضا معادلات كثيره فى هذا الاطار ولكنى لا املك ان اوضح لكم اكثر من ذلك
ومن يريد المساعده فليعرض مايستطيع ومن لا يريد فليتنحى عن هذا الامر ويمكن ان اوضح لكم اكثر ولكن فى حدود المساعده التى سوف تقدمونها لى 

وانا علمت ان هناك خبرات كبيره فى هذا الموقع واريد الافاده لانى هذا اول اختراع لى فى هذا المجال


----------



## محمد.المصري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed ab قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا اخوكم احمد مصرى الجنسيه واريد منكم مساعده بشان اختراع مهم جدا اقوم به
> 
> وهو ساعه لتوليد طاقه ذاتيه من دون تدخل اى طاقه خارجه وهى تعمل عن طريق اهتزازات جسم الانسان وهذا ليس اول اختراعاتى ولكن ينقصنى اشياء اريدكم ان تفيدونى بها لانى سوف اظهر فى برنامج تلفيزيونى مصرى على قناه المحور الفضائيه وسوف اعرض فيه ابحاثى عن هذ المشروع وهذا المشروع من المفيد فيه انه يزود الموبيل او الجوال بالطاقه الازمه لشحنه وتخزن ايضا الساعه بعض الطاقه لتخرجها فى وقت السكون الكامل للجسم اثناء النوم مثلا


 
اخي احمد هذه الساعة معمولة من اكثر من 20 سنة كانت عند والدي و لكن عطلت من ثلاث سنوات 



ahmed ab قال:


> اريدكم ان تفيدونى عن المجالات المغناطيسيه فى المغناطيس الدائم والكهربائى وايضا بعض المولادات الكهربائيه ومما تتكون انا املك كل هذه المعلومات ولكنى لا افهمها ومعى ايضا معادلات كثيره فى هذا الاطار ولكنى لا املك ان اوضح لكم اكثر من ذلك
> ومن يريد المساعده فليعرض مايستطيع ومن لا يريد فليتنحى عن هذا الامر ويمكن ان اوضح لكم اكثر ولكن فى حدود المساعده التى سوف تقدمونها لى
> 
> وانا علمت ان هناك خبرات كبيره فى هذا الموقع واريد الافاده لانى هذا اول اختراع لى فى هذا المجال


 
اعرض اخي ما لم تفهمه و إنشاء الله تجد من يرد

و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## yaseen.khbory (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يوفق


----------



## Ahmed Ab (23 سبتمبر 2011)

انت فهمت كلمه اهتزازات بطريقه صح ويجب ان تعرف التفرقه بين اهتزازات جسم الانسان والكهرباء الساكنه فى جسم الانسان فانهم يستخدمون هذه الكهرباء فى تشغيل ساعه صغيره ولا تصلح لتوليد طاقه كافيه لشحن موبيل
ويمكن ايضا ان تكون اسوره


----------



## محمد.المصري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

Ahmed Ab قال:


> انت فهمت كلمه اهتزازات بطريقه صح ويجب ان تعرف التفرقه بين اهتزازات جسم الانسان والكهرباء الساكنه فى جسم الانسان فانهم يستخدمون هذه الكهرباء فى تشغيل ساعه صغيره ولا تصلح لتوليد طاقه كافيه لشحن موبيل
> ويمكن ايضا ان تكون اسوره


 
لماذا لم تسأل اخي عن فكرة عملها لتستخدمها ربما تفيدك



فكرة عمل ساعة تعمل عن طريق اهتزازات جسم الانسان 


كان منذ زمن بعيد كانت تعمل بعض الساعات بالزمبلك حيث يتم ملئه كل فترة

انبثقت من هذه الفكرة فكرة عمل ساعة تعمل عن طريق اهتزازات جسم الانسان 
حيث يتم ملئ الزمبلك بطريقة اتوماتيكية عن طريق اهتزاز اليد التي بها الساعة
مع العلم ان الزمبلك وهو مملوء يكفي تشغيل الساعة 24 ساعة

طريقة العمل بعضها
على محور ملئ الزمبلك توضع كتلة تتحرك حركة دائرية في اتجاه واحد اتجاه ملئ الزمبلك 
بحيث ان بعض معدل التغير في يد الإنسان يؤدي الى قوة تعمل على ملئ الزمبلك 


و السؤال الآن هل تصلح هذه الطريقة لشحن بطارية موبايل ؟

اولا : نرجع الى بطارية الموبايل لنعلم ما مقدار الطاقة بها

بطارية نوكيا بعضها المشهور 3.7wh ما يكافئ 13320 جول 

و هذا مقدار كبير و يمكن تمثيلة بالواقع كالتالي 
يكافئ تقريبا ان ترفع كتلة مقدارها 5kg لرفعها مسافة 0.5m 
550 مرة تقريبا

ثانيا : نرجع الي احتياج الشحن للبطارية و لنفرض انها تحتاج الشحن مرة كل ......... ساعة

ثالثا : نحسب متوسط المجهود البشري و لنفرض انه يبذل ......... جول لكل يوم


ثم مثلا بعدها تأخذ نسبة من 0.01% الى 1 % من المجهود اليومي لشحن البطارية
لتعلم هل ستكون مشقة ام لا



و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## acer.7 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

لم الاحظ اي اختراع انما يسمى عمل دائرة جاهزة
بالتوفيق


----------



## Ahmed Ab (24 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا كلامك افدنى بجد بس حضرتك فاهم المشروع غلط هو مش بالزملك زى مبتقول يعنى انا مش هعمل مجهود كل يوم علشان اشحن الموبيل تبقى الكهرباء اوفر هذا الاختراع يعتمد على ولو حركه بسيطه للذراع او الايدى او الجسم باكمله باين عليك انت بتعرف فى الحاجات ديه كويس عايز ايميل حضرتك او خذ ايميلى من الرسال بتاعتى اختراعى هيعجبك اوى مش زى مانت بتقول ده حاجه تانيه وانت عارف ان مينفعش اقول حاجه هنا علشان ده مجهود طويل لحد موصلت لى الى انت عايزه 
وشكرا


----------



## محمد.المصري (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed ab قال:


> مشكور جدا كلامك افدنى بجد بس حضرتك فاهم المشروع غلط هو مش بالزملك زى مبتقول يعنى انا مش هعمل مجهود كل يوم علشان اشحن الموبيل تبقى الكهرباء اوفر هذا الاختراع يعتمد على ولو حركه بسيطه للذراع او الايدى او الجسم باكمله باين عليك انت بتعرف فى الحاجات ديه كويس عايز ايميل حضرتك او خذ ايميلى من الرسال بتاعتى اختراعى هيعجبك اوى مش زى مانت بتقول ده حاجه تانيه وانت عارف ان مينفعش اقول حاجه هنا علشان ده مجهود طويل لحد موصلت لى الى انت عايزه
> وشكرا


 

لابد ان تحدد اقصى مدى استفادة 
بمعني انك لا تستطيع ان تولد مقدار كبير من الطاقة من اهتزازات بسيطة 

و السؤال الأن هل الطاقة المستغلة اليومية من هذه الإهتزازات تعادل 13kj

و هل هذا السؤال نفرض الأتي
نفرض ان النسبة بين كتلة الجهاز و الجسم 0.01 
و أن كفاءة الجهاز (لا تختلف طبيعة عمل الجهاز سواء زمبلك او مغناطيسا او مولد ) هي 10%

و إذا كان فلابد ان تكون طاقة اهتزاز الجسم هي تقريبا 13000kj

و هذا المقدار كبير جدا



و لكن هل ممكن عمل ساعة نحسب معا
الطاقة المستغلة اليومية من هذه الإهتزازات لعمل ساعة يد تعادل 10j

و هل هذا السؤال نفرض الأتي
نفرض ان النسبة بين كتلة الجهاز داخل الساعة و يد الإنسان 0.01 
و أن كفاءة الجهاز (لا تختلف طبيعة عمل الجهاز) هي 10%

و إذا كان فلابد ان تكون طاقة اهتزاز الجسم هي تقريبا 10kj

و هذا المقدار ليس كبير كالمقدار السابق



فلابد ان تدرس اولا ما هي اقصى طاقة مستغلة من جسم الإنسان المهتز
هذا قبل دراسة استغلال هذه الطاقة


----------



## Ahmed Ab (24 سبتمبر 2011)

انا طلبت من اعلامى مصرى انه يعرض مشروعى على مستثمر يمول الاختراع ووافق على ذلك الاختراع ليس بالسهوله الى انت فاكرها ده عايز اجهزه متطوره جدا مش موجوده فى الدول العربيه الاختراع الى انا عملته هى وحده واحده تنتج كهرباء ولكن بكميات ضئيله جدا فانا اريد ان اصغر حجم الوحده واجعل فى الساعه اكبر عدد ممكن من الوحدات سوف تقوم الساعه بعمل تخزين لهذه الطاقه بعد معالجتها داخل بطاريه متطوره جدا وهى غير متوفره هنا ايضا 
الخلاصه ان اختراعى فى الوحده الى عملتها وفى كيفيه معالجه الطاقه الضئيله وتجميعها وخزينها تخيل مقدار الاشياء المكونه للساعه قالو لى انى سوف استخدم تكنولوجيا النانو لتصغير هذه الوحدات ولكى اجعلها تعمل بنفس الكفاءه وعلى فكره مش بتحتاج حركه كبيره من الانسان وهى حساسه جدا سوف اجعلها اكثر حساسيه وملائمه مع ظروف الذى يستعملها 
اما عن الوحده فلا تسالنى كيف ابتكرتها فانا وضحتلك اجزاء ومكونات الساعه


----------



## Ahmed Ab (27 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا على الى انت قدمته لى يا م . محمد المصرى ولكنى عرضت المشروع لكى اخذ رايكم فيه وانتم اعطيتونى الرد وانتم مفيدون جدا ولكن فى حاجه ناقصه فيكم ان اكيد لو الى قدمكم ده اختراع اكيد هيكون فى حاجه جديده مخترتش على بال احد من قبل وهو ده الفرق بين الشخص المخترع واى شخص اخر فانه يثق فى ما فعله جيدا ويمكن ان يتغلب على الخبره بفكره حولها هو الى خبره 
سوف اضع لكم ميعاد واسم البرنامج قريبا الذى سوف اشرح فيه اختراعى بعد اثبات براءه الاختراع
قريبا ان شاء الله
وشكرا ليكم جدا واتمنى لكم الوصول الى اعلى مراتب العلم والابتكار


----------



## محمد.المصري (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed ab قال:


> شكرا جدا على الى انت قدمته لى يا م . محمد المصرى ولكنى عرضت المشروع لكى اخذ رايكم فيه وانتم اعطيتونى الرد وانتم مفيدون جدا ولكن فى حاجه ناقصه فيكم ان اكيد لو الى قدمكم ده اختراع اكيد هيكون فى حاجه جديده مخترتش على بال احد من قبل وهو ده الفرق بين الشخص المخترع واى شخص اخر فانه يثق فى ما فعله جيدا ويمكن ان يتغلب على الخبره بفكره حولها هو الى خبره
> سوف اضع لكم ميعاد واسم البرنامج قريبا الذى سوف اشرح فيه اختراعى بعد اثبات براءه الاختراع
> قريبا ان شاء الله
> وشكرا ليكم جدا واتمنى لكم الوصول الى اعلى مراتب العلم والابتكار


 
بارك الله فيك اخي احمد و اتمنى لك التوفيق دائما

و نحن في الإنتظار ....................


----------



## Ahmed Ab (4 أكتوبر 2011)

قريبا ان شاء الله 
وشكرا لك م - محمد المصرى


----------

